
WebP in Chrome, Picasa, Gmail  - joshuacc
http://blog.chromium.org/2011/05/webp-in-chrome-picasa-gmail-with-slew.html
======
tylerritchie
Are there any recent third party comparisons between x264, WebP and JPEG
encoded images like this one from September 2010 [1] by Jacob Garrett-Glaser?

From the WebP gallery [2], it looks like JPEG and WebP are pretty comparable
for those selections of images (with Nærøyfjorden, Norway having the greatest
difference). The comparison study [3] looks favorable to WebP at all
comparable SSIM.

Is anyone familiar offhand with the algorithmic complexity of WebP compared to
JPEG?

And finally, does the 16383x16383 maximum WebP resolution limit WebP (compared
to JPEG at 65535x65535), or will that limit increase as the ability to easily
create gigapixel images increases?

[1] <http://x264dev.multimedia.cx/archives/541>

[2] <http://code.google.com/speed/webp/gallery.html>

[3] <http://code.google.com/speed/webp/docs/webp_study.html>

~~~
sp332
Google doesn't seem to be interested in addressing the limitations of WebP,
like the 16383-pixel limit or only supporting 4:2:0 chroma subsampling.

I think the use-case is: run all your images through the converter, and if
they're not bigger and don't look like crap, then you might as well use it.
Not exactly compelling...

On the other hand, the algorithms have a lot of room for improvement, so it
might make sense to focus on those for a while and worry about less-common
cases (like huge images) later.

------
macrael
Will you be able to use the same hardware to decode WebP and WebM?

